# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Necesito consejos...

## Andergalde

Wenas quiero preparar una pequeña actuarion para mi instituto yo tengo 15 añosy estoy muy interesado por la magia desde hace 2 años. Y queria saber que me aconsejarias comprar ( por que solo se hacer cartomagia y lo van a ver las cartas :@ NECESITO CONSEJOS !!!!!!!!!


Gracias

----------


## Magnano

muy bien rico mio, pero que tienes en tu arsenal, que sabes hacer, que disposición tienes...

----------


## Andergalde

bueno tengo el libro ''la cartomagia fundamental'' de vicente canuto y tambien ''los 13 escalones del mentalismo'' ( pero este aun no e enpezado a leerlo )

----------


## Iban

Ander,

Un consejo con toda mi buena intención. Olvídate todavía de preparar ninguna actuación, es demasiado pronto. Muy demasiado pronto. Mucho muy gran demasiado pronto.

Date tiempo para aprender a un ritmo normal, sin presiones y tú mismo te darás cuenta de cuándo estás preparado para hacer una actuación.

Lo primero, elige el tipo de magia que te gusta. Y a partir de ahí, busca en el subforo correspondiente los posts que tienen una chincheta (aparecen en la zona alta), léetelos con mucha atención, y sigue los consejos que ahí se te digan.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Ander,
> 
> Un consejo con toda mi buena intención. Olvídate todavía de preparar ninguna actuación, es demasiado pronto. Muy demasiado pronto. Mucho muy gran demasiado pronto.
> 
> Date tiempo para aprender a un ritmo normal, sin presiones y tú mismo te darás cuenta de cuándo estás preparado para hacer una actuación.
> 
> Lo primero, elige el tipo de magia que te gusta. Y a partir de ahí, busca en el subforo correspondiente los posts que tienen una chincheta (aparecen en la zona alta), léetelos con mucha atención, y sigue los consejos que ahí se te digan.



Ni cuatro palabras más... Amén! (esto son 5 no?)

----------


## Rafa Salas

Amigo, para hacer una rutina no solo necesitas saber los juegos que presentarás... sino que también bastante teoría. Yo te recomendaría que aprendieras paso por paso... estudia, júntate con magos, ve actuaciones de ellos, practica... y cuando te sientas listo te lanzas a montar un espectáculo.

Saludos.

----------


## Andergalde

Gracias a todos

----------


## Medina

Haz caso a Iban, te lo dice uno que empezó a "estudiar" libros de teoría, alguno de ellos casi infumables al principio y después de 1 año empecé a actuar paso a pasito, primero 5-10 minutos hasta poder llegar a estar 1h30&#180;en un escenario sin cansar. Primero lee libros de teoría (base para todo efecto) y luego transmitelo a los efectos que quieras realizar. Saludos

----------

